# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  sift در opencv

## F.N.44

سلام دوستان 
با توجه به اینکه الگوریتم sift , surf در opencv غیر رایگان شدند , کسی راه حلی برای استفاده رایگان ازشون داره ؟

----------


## ShayanFiroozi

سلام ، 
آیا شما مطمئن هستین ؟ 
کجا این موضوع عنوان شده ؟

----------


## F.N.44

بله شما اگر امتحان کنید خودتون متوجه می شوید
کد زیر رو می تونید امتحان کنید و لینک زیر رو مشاهده کنید 
https://github.com/skvark/opencv-python/issues/126 
sift=cv2.xfeatures2d.SIFT_create(

----------


## ShayanFiroozi

واقعا از یه کتابخونه متن بازی مثل OpenCV بعید بود ، خوب شما از ورژن های پایینتر استفاده کنین ، چون واقعا هیچ کتابخونه پردازش تصویری مثل OpenCV نمیشه.

----------

